# Last name denoting rank - research ideas



## Taratears (Jan 22, 2018)

I've had the idea of using the last name to denote ranking, and assumed that this was not original and that there would be extant real life examples. However I can't seem to find any. All my research points to how a name is ranked in popularity and things like that.

I know that last names have been used to show profession. I was thinking of an addition to the name that would only be allowed to be used by people of that rank, especially higher classes. 

Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions for either further research ideas or a naming structure?

Thank you. I'd appreciate discussion even if no one has any research ideas.


----------



## Birb (Jan 23, 2018)

I feel like having a last name that would denote rank is a little much, seeing as that is what a title would do, but I'll still give some suggestions.

Firstly, the family name could be an indicator of rank, though I'm fairly sure you're not looking for this. For example, the Geletis family is a high ranking family know through the land. 

Another option would be to have a type of last name based on social status. For example

The lower class of individuals have hard, short, and simple names. Something like Kurk, Buck, Krux. (Shitty last names, but they are just examples)

The middle class have names that flow a bit more easily and usually end on an l, r, or a. Jelil, Faila, Gregal. (Again, just fake examples I'm making up)

And finally higher class individuals have flowy long names. Avallaris, Fulianna, Moriallin.


----------



## Taratears (Jan 23, 2018)

I appreciate the ideas, all the same. I know titles can be used but I find myself with a lot of Lord this and Lady that. They seem to blur together. Your Grace or Majesty can be used for the monarch, specifically, but my research into other titles is not sparking anything, hence running it by the people here. @Birb, thank you for your reply.


----------



## bdcharles (Jan 23, 2018)

Taratears said:


> I've had the idea of using the last name to denote ranking, and assumed that this was not original and that there would be extant real life examples. However I can't seem to find any. All my research points to how a name is ranked in popularity and things like that.
> 
> I know that last names have been used to show profession. I was thinking of an addition to the name that would only be allowed to be used by people of that rank, especially higher classes.
> 
> ...



In English, alot of names have class signifiers built in. Named after a trade, like Carter, Walker, Mason, Smith? Then, historically you are a worker. Named for a place? You might be a higher class person if you are a representative of a place such that you can name yourself it; you have alot of power and possibly a title: Salisbury, Sheffield, Wareham. If your name is some other job, something a bit more white collar, you could be from the merchant or clerical classes; Clark, Banks, Priest, Deacon. You could conceivably (and people do) combine names to make yourself sound a bit more aspirational and more highly-achieved: Carter-Banks has a bit of a ring to it. Bolt your village and your trade together, and be Mr. or Ms. Alston-Smith. Some names are ranks in themselves: Knight, Batchelor, Masters. Other names are derived from fathers: Roberts, Stephens. What would you say about someone whose name doesn't have any more scope than their father? You can denote rank in this way and worldbuild at the same time!  Hope this helps.


----------



## bdcharles (Jan 23, 2018)

Birb said:


> The lower class of individuals have hard, short, and simple names. Something like Kurk, Buck, Krux. (Shitty last names, but they are just examples)
> 
> The middle class have names that flow a bit more easily and usually end on an l, r, or a. Jelil, Faila, Gregal. (Again, just fake examples I'm making up)
> 
> And finally higher class individuals have flowy long names. Avallaris, Fulianna, Moriallin.



Mix and match for instant neo-Victorian kick-assery: Dame Avarillis Krux; The Reverend Moriallin Buck.


----------



## seigfried007 (Jan 23, 2018)

Long time ago, I had a fantasy series with a race that had names kinda like this. First name was just whatever sounded good, but last name was always based on social status--whose kid you were, character traits of social importance, occupation. Most memorable name that showed up was Ein Fukt Fuktvicof, which translated as Bastard Jr, Son of the Professional Bastard Maker (illegitimacy was a huge deal in that culture). 

Titles are a better way to go for lots of reasons. Namely, family allegiances and social standing shift, but titles are for the here and now. Make up other titles or do some research into actual hierarchies throughout history. They don't all have to be Lord This, Lady That. You can have Baroness This and Marquis That. King This. Empress That. Regencia This. That Khan. Countess This. Duke That. Fuhrer This. Dame That.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jan 23, 2018)

It reminds me of nobility, as in history class but sounds interesting. The ideas can definitely develop from this premise. Maybe you can research on nobles and how names are important.


----------



## qwertyman (Jan 24, 2018)

Catch 22 has a Major called Major. Major. Major. He was really a Captain, but it was too confusing to call him Captain Major. So they promoted him.


----------



## velo (Jan 26, 2018)

(assuming you mean SOCIAL rank and not something more individual like military rank) This seems pretty logical to me.  In a fictionalised society with a strict class/caste system the idea of name denoting class seems logical.  There have been examples of this before...the one that most immediately comes to my mind is STDS9.  In one episode there is an attempt to reintroduce the cast system to Bajor and people were able to tell by someone's family name what group they belonged to.


----------

